# HR2x and R22 0x0368 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167093

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167092

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Both of my HR20-700s now report Searching for Satellite 771. RBR does not fix the problem.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Aug 29, 2007)

I've got four HR2X DVRs. Yesterday the HR22-100 had searching for satellite 771. RBR fixed it. First RBR I have had to do in a while. (HR21-700(2) and HR21-100 are OK.)The last release is generally stable except for the brrrrrrp interruptions on audio and sometimes video and occasional frequent video breakups mostly on FOX. Remote response is better for me than it has been, but certainly could still be better on a consistent basis.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

After I got the upgrade my HR21-700 slowed down so much it took 15 to 30 seconds before the channel would change. Playback of recorded material also took forever. I rebooted the system and now it is works fine.


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

Since the update - live video will begin stuttering to the point that only a RBR will fix it. Changing channels, pausing and playing has no effect. Recordings seem unaffected. Have had to reset the box three times in the last 24 hours, which is of course completely unacceptable.

HR22/100.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Since the update I've been unable to connect my HR23-700 to my home network I get this error message "Unable to start Network Services (<301>)". Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Another longstanding bug that has yet to be addressed....

Recordings of between 16 and 29 minutes in length have no tickmark at the 15 minute mark. This is inconsistent with how tickmarks are placed on other odd length recordings. Any odd length recording of between 31 and 119 minutes will have a tickmark at every 15 minute mark.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Since this NR update, our HR22-100's are flickering like mad on the screen saver. It's always done it a little bit, but this could induce epileptic seizures!


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

alexcohen said:


> Since the update I've been unable to connect my HR23-700 to my home network I get this error message "Unable to start Network Services (<301>)". Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


There was a hint to this on the discussion thread. The way I interperted it was you had to reboot your router then turn on or reboot your receiver. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> Since the update I've been unable to connect my HR23-700 to my home network I get this error message "Unable to start Network Services (<301>)". Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


There is no reason to try to start network services.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no reason to try to start network services.


I like the way you think!


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Again with this release, it turns on a station in Jackson, Wyoming, KJWY and a station in St. George, Utah, KCSG, in the over the air menu blocking the actual Salt Lake City CBS and ABC stations on 2-1 and 4-1 and causing 771 messages on these two stations. Could someone at D* possibly get out a map and see the stations that are turned on are over 250 miles away from our 89883 zip code? A little hard to get OTA reception at that distance. This is the third national release that has caused this. It never was a problem previously. Resetting the OTA antenna settings does fix the issue, but it also wastes a good 15 to 20 minutes when it shouldn't be a problem in the first place.


----------



## rob5819 (May 26, 2007)

HR20-700 0x368 -- blank recording. "Castle" from 10/19 (recorded with previous version) plays an hour of blank screen. It does not instantly ask to keep or delete, rebooting (twice) did not make it playable. Other shows recorded the same night before, during, and after that time play correctly, there were no weather problems that night.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Still got a noisy hard drive after the update. Thumbs down


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

captainjrl said:


> Still got a noisy hard drive after the update. Thumbs down


Mine still makes noise, but it's *A LOT* less often.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Mine still makes noise, but it's *A LOT* less often.


Yes still noisy,this is very annoying especially when watching with low volume.Both of my HR20-700's never made any noise prior to the last two updates.I sure hope D* can come up with a fix.Also when I change channels from D* channel to OTA channel sometimes OTA channel is black screen.I have to tune back to D* and then back to OTA channel for it to tune to channel.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

mridan said:


> Yes, still noisy, this is very annoying -- especially when watching with low volume. Both of my HR20-700's never made any noise prior to the last two updates. I sure hope D* can come up with a fix...


My HR21 has never been noisy, but I'm beginning to think that it may be enduring lots of (unnecessary?) disk accesses which I'm not hearing (because the drive is inherently quiet), but which may nevertheless lead to an early death for the drive.


----------



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a R22-100 with the 034C software version. I attempted a force update but still didnt get this new update. Will I get it soon and how can I get it now?
Thanks.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

you can't force it if its not actively streaming, right now (at this moment) its not streaming.
generally it streams in early morning (my time) for 4 hours or so.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Taking Stuart's sage advice, here is a link to a long-standing issue (playlist sorting) that almost got fixed by '368. Almost, but not quite:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2259733

BTW, not getting it, or how to force it, or "when will I get it?" are not '368 issues, those are personal issues.


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Since the last update, my HR20 records re-runs all the time! I check the series and it says first run only. WTF? Anyone else?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

My noisy HR20 drives are 100X QUIETER now but I am having the same OTA problem as you except mine is a gray screen. No vid no aud.



mridan said:


> Yes still noisy,this is very annoying especially when watching with low volume.Both of my HR20-700's never made any noise prior to the last two updates.I sure hope D* can come up with a fix.Also when I change channels from D* channel to OTA channel sometimes OTA channel is black screen.I have to tune back to D* and then back to OTA channel for it to tune to channel.


----------



## Keeska (Feb 10, 2007)

claymanhb said:


> Since the last update, my HR20 records re-runs all the time! I check the series and it says first run only. WTF? Anyone else?


I have a similar problem. It is claiming there are no first run episodes of any program in any series I have setup. It is refusing to record a couple of the series I have had setup for a year or more and will not let me add the series back once I delete it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

claymanhb said:


> Since the last update, my HR20 records re-runs all the time! I check the series and it says first run only. WTF? Anyone else?





Keeska said:


> I have a similar problem. It is claiming there are no first run episodes of any program in any series I have setup. It is refusing to record a couple of the series I have had setup for a year or more and will not let me add the series back once I delete it.


First off...which shows?
Second...there are many repeats this week, so that may be why there are no upcoming showings. Also, the guide needs to repopulate.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Just got the 0x0368 update last night. (I'm in the Midwest; evidently they're rolling this one out faster.)

Checking out the menus, the first thing of interest I found was that there's now *no way *to enter a channel number when recording manually. (Complaints about this feature working poorly were answered by completely disabling it! Way to go, team!)

Yes, I know about the workaround: switching to the desired channel first.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

My HR20 downloaded 368 early this morning. It took 20 seconds to recognize the first remote command...a request for the program guide. Speed to recognize commands seems woefully slower than before. I don't understand what was "fixed".

BTW, holding down the Info button to get system info is iffy at best.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

The second thing I noticed with 0x0368 was that my "Series Manager" list was messed up.

5 old SLs that I had deleted were re-added back where they had been before (with options intact):
• AANY Chuck Heroes Mercy Parenthood TTITLE CCHAN 11
• AANY Chris Community Office One 30 TTITLE CCHAN 11
• AANY Cougar Desperate Eastwick Ted TTITLE CCHAN 5
• AANY FlashForward forgotten Hank V TTITLE CCHAN 5
• AANY George Lost Middle Modern TTITLE CCHAN 5

5 existing SLs were moved to the end of the list:
• #03 moved to 35. -- AALL Lie to Me Honey TTITLE
• #06 moved to 36. -- AANY Chris Office 30 Community TTITLE CCHAN 11
• #11 moved to 37. -- AANY George Middle Ted FlashForward TTITLE CCHAN 5
• #12 moved to 38. -- AANY V Desperate Eastwick forgotten TTITLE CCHAN 5
• #28 was deleted. -- Stargate Universe (244 SyfyHD)

My SL for _Stargate Universe _also mysteriously disappeared a few days ago, before the update. (So, it was deleted twice.)

[edit] Another SL that I had just added was deleted by the download. I added an SL for _NFL Total Access _(212 NFLHD) [all eps] around 12:15am, just two hours before 0x0368 was downloaded. None of the 5 eps scheduled for later that morning were recorded and there was no mention of them in History (naturally, since the SL didn't exist).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jon J said:


> My HR20 downloaded 368 early this morning. It took 20 seconds to recognize the first remote command...a request for the program guide. Speed to recognize commands seems woefully slower than before. I don't understand what was "fixed".
> 
> BTW, holding down the Info button to get system info is iffy at best.


Is it still taking 20 seconds? Nothing is faster?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Is it still taking 20 seconds? Nothing is faster?


All commands this morning seemed slower. Since it was so long responding to my first command I even had time to confirm I was using the correct remote.  I'll give it a more extensive workout later today.


----------



## MarkEHansen (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought I saw someone else here complain that their machine was sluggish
after the upgrade to 0x368, but it was corrected by doing a manual reboot
of the machine. Hopefully, that will solve your problem as well.

After receiving the update on my machine (HR23-700), it was noticeably
faster with only the reboot done by the update itself.


Good luck.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

When an actor is used to create a series and all shows with that actor are recorded, my HR20-100 records shows on channels I don't get such as the CBSeHD. In this case Joe Montegna was the actor and ALL was selected and the distant channels recorded blank. They should have been ignored since I don't get them.


----------



## DebK33 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've noticed that in Recent Searches,all my Keyword searches show no upcoming programs but any title/person searches show anything upcoming. For example,I have a keyword search for Italy which yesterday showed a whole bunch of results and today-nothing!! I also had a keyword search using a name(Keith Urban) and again yesterday it showed upcoming and today nothing!! That's weird!!! Oh,I forgot to say that I have the HR21-700.


----------



## MarkEHansen (Sep 4, 2008)

mgavs said:


> When an actor is used to create a series and all shows with that actor are recorded, my HR20-100 records shows on channels I don't get such as the CBSeHD. In this case Joe Montegna was the actor and ALL was selected and the distant channels recorded blank. They should have been ignored since I don't get them.


You are correct that it *should not* record from any channels which you do not
receive. This isn't how it works, however


----------



## DebK33 (Oct 29, 2009)

Syzygy said:


> Did you get the 0x0368 update last night? If so, you have to give the system time to finish filling up the database with future-show info.


Yes I got the update. But yesterday there was stuff showing for today and almost 2 weeks out;also,it does show matching programs for actor searches(like I have one for Audrey Hepburn & 1 for Steve McQueen) & title searches but nothing for keyword searches!! Yesterday,everything had matching programs;today,only some things!!


----------



## Formula-350 (Oct 18, 2009)

Syzygy said:


> Just got the 0x0368 update last night. (I'm in the Midwest; evidently they're rolling this one out faster.)


I woke up to it being on mine, I'm in Eastern, so yea it's much faster roll out! I actually thought it was still a CE release and wondered why my receiver got it w/o me forcing  Turns out it's NR now.

I just wanted to report as of now, w/o a RBR, I've not encountered any slow downs or issues with recordings on my HR23-700. *Knocks on wood*



DebK33 said:


> Yes I got the update. But yesterday there was stuff showing for today and almost 2 weeks out;also,it does show matching programs for actor searches(like I have one for Audrey Hepburn & 1 for Steve McQueen) & title searches but nothing for keyword searches!! Yesterday,everything had matching programs;today,only some things!!


That's probably something due to like a defaults restart where you lose your downloaded menu data. So in the next day or two it'll download the rest of the info and searches _should_ be back to normal for you.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Tried to play a folder using group play. I have the playlist sorted alphabetically. I don't use the feature a lot, but I believe it used to play them in date order, even when sorted by alpha. With this new release, it does not play in date order, it plays from bottom up, alphabetically.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

I awoke this morning to a bedroom HR22 that had no front panel lights alluminated - odd I though since I always have recordings from 6 am to 9 am. No response to the remote and no hard drive noise or vibration.. the damn box appeared dead...RBR didn't have an effect, checked all connections, everything seemed fine. Tried the power button on the front, no reaction. About 30 seconds later the box powered up, apparently going through a reset. 

Once up, I checked the to do list and noticed a failed download at 2:42am, earlier this morning. Message indiacted to call DTV. Called DTV Tech support, was walked through the 02468 keypad entry immediately after another RBR to initiate another software download. After about 15 minutes the download was successful, the system rebooted. When I checked the software version, the same old x034c was referenced in the setup menu, referencing a 9/9 downlead date.

Anyone have any ideas if or what I should attempt to do now? Do I wait to see if another attempt to push the upgrade comes early Friday morning? Any suggestions would be helpful.

Dan


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Why does my caller id work when set to off? But when set to on. It does not work. This is with the latest update. This problem started happening on the previous update.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

After 368 downloaded, one of my two tuners was fluctating wildly and then crapped out (70s-90s and then out) The other one stayed rock solid in the 90s. Did a RBR and things were back to normal...but after 3-5 minutes I began to lose signal with the same above problems. 

368? Dying tuner?

WIll do another RBR and see how things are tomorrow.

BTW, my two other HR21 receivers are fine.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

My HR20-100 freezes up as soon as an "alert" comes on for my area while on The Weather Channel. Had to remove power 5 times last night (to reboot) while receiving Tornado Watch alerts. Not a good time for failure!


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

IMO..they still haven't fixed the way the remote fails to recognize channels with multiple numbers, i.e. 362. This morning I tried to change the channel using the remote keypad and the reciever (HR-21-700) would go with the first number I punched in. I did notice that this was while a recording was going on in the background. Not sure if this had anything to do with it. Ended up entering one digit and moving up from there. After that, it seemed to work fine. They need to FIX the remote problem rather than keep adding extra goodies to the reciever. Goodies that a lot of folks never use. I would think more people use the remote keypad to change the channel than some of the stuff they've added over tha past few months. The HR's in general are becoming way to bloated and sluggish. In my house I'm running out of time for I keep telling my wife.."wait until the next update." She's ready to throw the remote in the trash and call DTV for a NEW one. Does DTV read these posts??


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the download yesterday on my HR20-700 and HR21-700. I woke up at 4 in the morning, looked at my list and saw the wieredst thing!

the HR21-700 had recorded three seperate showings of Monsters vs. Aliens 1080P like it was a series link. I deleted all the recordings without watching them. I double checked and I definitely did not have a series link for Monsters vs Aliens. I have no idea why these recorded, they weren't in my to-do list, or series link. I just hope they don't try to charge me for them.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

patsrule316 said:


> I got the download yesterday on my HR20-700 and HR21-700. I woke up at 4 in the morning, looked at my list and saw the wieredst thing!
> 
> the HR21-700 had recorded three seperate showings of Monsters vs. Aliens 1080P like it was a series link. I deleted all the recordings without watching them. I double checked and I definitely did not have a series link for Monsters vs Aliens. I have no idea why these recorded, they weren't in my to-do list, or series link. I just hope they don't try to charge me for them.


I got the exact same thing. Three Monsters v. Aleiens. What I'm thinking is that now it will list DTV's PPV picks in the one list where before you tabbed over to see the movies that they had predownloaded to your box or went to menu under On Demand to see DirecTv Cinema and looked under "Our Picks" to see those movies. There always used to be a list of 10 that they had preselected for you. With the update I guess those movies are gradually filling in. But why it would have selected 3 separate showings of the same movie I have no clue.
John


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

claymanhb said:


> Since the last update, my HR20 records re-runs all the time! I check the series and it says first run only. WTF? Anyone else?


Same here....never had problems with rerun recordings but now have a box full, especially It's Always Sunny


----------



## miles (Aug 31, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> I got the exact same thing. Three Monsters v. Aleiens. What I'm thinking is that now it will list DTV's PPV picks in the one list where before you tabbed over to see the movies that they had predownloaded to your box or went to menu under On Demand to see DirecTv Cinema and looked under "Our Picks" to see those movies. There always used to be a list of 10 that they had preselected for you. With the update I guess those movies are gradually filling in. But why it would have selected 3 separate showings of the same movie I have no clue.
> John


Same here on all three of my DVRs. The folder has 3 recordings indicated with zero minutes. I hope when they fix this and they don't wipe all my recordings in the process.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

I got the 368 update 2 nights ago. 

First, I have a program recorded every day from 6-9am. The last two mornings it has only recorded 1:43 of each show. In Recordings menu still shows 3 hr recording setup.

Second, I also has 2 1080p Monsters vs Aliens recorded last night. I never ordered, nor would I ever order this kind of movie. I called Customer Service thinking I had been charged for them, but had not. CSR had no idea what was going on.

Obvious problem in new download.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I called also and the CSR did say they were having a problem with the PPV of Monsters V Aliens. (she asked me if that was it when I said I had a PPV recorded) She assured me that this is all a glitch they were working on and they were not planning of putting PPV movies in the list going forward, for what that is worth.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

HR23. I got 0368 yesterday (noticed my blue light) In the evening I was watching a recorded show, then at 11, I went to watch my 10:00 news that I have a series setup. I was stunned to find out it did not record, so I go to manage recordings:
Series manager still shows "News 25 Nightside" as series #1. I can "view Upcoming" and the episodes are there, but none are set to record!
Series options are set to record both. 
But I notice the Series manager menu for this series is different than other series. I only have:
"Series Options"
"View Upcomming"
"Done"

On my working Jay Leno series, "View Upcoming" menu has:
"Episode Options"
"Series Options"
"View Upcoming"
"Done" 
It still recorded Jay Leno (on the correct tuner a minute before)

So, I go to guide, find the next news to set to record. Click once, gett the record button, click record again, Record icon goes off, 0368 will not let me record a series!. So I decide to setup a series on the sister station (abc) that shares the same newsroom, click record, standard record icon (and tip says to click again to cancel), click again, nothing! Now there are 2 series I cannot record.
So I try my CBS news, and it does allow a series record 
(click once, record, record next time gives me a series icon). I do not like my CBS news team, was 0368 coded by someone with Nexstar (they own my local CBS)stock?
How am I supposed to fix my series?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

One other issue that I see is apparently the Welcome screen you get when accessing the list or menu for the first time seems to be from the last release and does not mention the menu changes we are seeing, onyl the TVMail thing which was changed before.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Sadly, the major OTA buffering/recording issue that started with 34C is still there in 368. This is also discussed in the "HR20 OTA Recording Problems" thread.

The gist of it is, recording and buffering on some OTA channels is completely fubar. Locally with Fox OTA, once you pause, the buffering process kills the video: it either jumps back to the beginning of the buffer (not the point of the pause, but the actual beginning of the buffer) or forward to live video.

Similarly with recording from Fox OTA, we get a few seconds of video, then breakup, then a jump to 'keep or delete'.


----------



## MattDing (May 12, 2008)

I received the update 10/29 around 3:00am.

Still having major problems with random freezing of all recorded content, including buffered "live" TV. Problem seems worse when there are multiple HD programs recording but it will happen when nothing is being recorded as well. It's very frustrating and borders on unwatchable.


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

Why does Direct have to go NR with crap like this?! The only problem I had with the previous release was that most all recordings had a spot or three in them where the video would break up and the audio would drop out. Annoying yes, but not a show stopper. Now my HR20-700 is so unresponsive to my remote as to be practically useless. I've already had to reboot twice which fixes it for a bit, but not for long. Please, DirecTV tell me I'm not going to have to reboot both of my HR20s every other day now until the next NR comes out?!


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

patsrule316 said:


> I got the download yesterday on my HR20-700 and HR21-700. I woke up at 4 in the morning, looked at my list and saw the wieredst thing!
> 
> *the HR21-700 had recorded three seperate showings of Monsters vs. Aliens 1080P like it was a series link.* I deleted all the recordings without watching them. I double checked and I definitely did not have a series link for Monsters vs Aliens. I have no idea why these recorded, they weren't in my to-do list, or series link. I just hope they don't try to charge me for them.


I can also confirm the mysterious 3 instances of Monsters vs. Aliens in my playlist, mine on an HR20-100. I deleted them.

The only other problem I have noted so far is that my TV Apps no longer work. I was having a problem where I'd lost the ability to add and delete apps before the update. But now, they no longer come up at all when I hit the right arrow. Have they been discontinued as a feature?


----------



## ejd (Aug 20, 2006)

darekd said:


> I've been complaining about this problem during CE phase but it hasn't been fixed (or purposely left this way). I knew it woud cause major problem for many users when it hits NR. The problem seems to be in the show description. If as show doesn't have SERIES in the description, it will not let you setup series recording for this show. I've been switching between NR and CE in the last two weeks to verify that the problem is in the software. Every time I switched to previous NR I was able to set my local news as series recording. Switched back to CE and the series recording option is gone.


I just tried setting a series recording for Sky Sports News on Fox Soccer, and am not able to do it. I can only set up a single recording.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

In addition to the 3 bogus MvA PPV recordings that everybody else seems to have, and in addition to my local news cast series link no longer working (which some others have reported), I am also unable to get caller ID to work. Tried turning on, then off, then reboot, then on/off/on, but the phone rings and nothing is displayed.


----------



## pzieger (Jun 2, 2007)

All of my 4 HR-20's recorded multiple copies of Monsters vs Aliens.
In case they don't fix right away I tried to prevent it by setting Parental Control of $0 limit on all PPV. Will post if it doesn't work. Won't know if it does work if they fix it beforehand.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

KoRn said:


> Why does my caller id work when set to off? But when set to on. It does not work. This is with the latest update. This problem started happening on the previous update.


That's funny. My Caller ID started working all by itself one day a few months ago, under 0x0312. I had enabled it earlier, but I got no popups. Now I get them all the time, with 0x0312, 0x034C and 0x0368.

It might have had something to do with whatever other Caller ID devices (besides my HR21) were attached to the phone line.


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Oct 18, 2009)

MattDing said:


> I received the update 10/29 around 3:00am.
> 
> Still having major problems with random freezing of all recorded content, including buffered "live" TV. Problem seems worse when there are multiple HD programs recording but it will happen when nothing is being recorded as well. It's very frustrating and borders on unwatchable.


Matt, I'm having that same problem with 034C, and have been hoping the NR would solve it.

I don't watch live TV and am no longer able to watch recorded or buffered TV.

Maybe I can dust off my old VCR? I might try an external HD and see if that changes anything.

Bill


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

HR20-700 is incredibly slow. 5-6 seconds for the Guide to come up.

TVApps do not work, then again they have never worked.

Also, twice seen an odd glitch where the live TV did not shift to the small window. Once during GUIDE and once during MENU. Basically they entire Guide/Menu screen was translucent and the live show played behind it, just like TIVO systems. I have a pic of this but don't remember if I have any online accounts to place it. IF needed I can post it.

BUT MY BIGGEST ISSUE IS THE RESPONSE SPEED!! I am sorry if everyone else has been slow, but don't go screwing me over to fix it. or if you do, you better discount me for actively punishing me for having an older HDDVR.


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

Local news is no longer set to record Monday thru Friday. Kept the weekend editons but deleted upcoming weekday editions. No option for recording series so I had to set up manually Monday thru Friday. This is on two HR 20/700's. The program is still showing up in the Series Manager but with 
(0) showings set to record.


----------



## APBIDDLE (Oct 12, 2006)

Interesting. I find that the unit does not respond to the the remote whenever the local data is being sent on The Weather Channel. Not even the power switch. As soon as the red/green annunciation pops up, it reverts to normal. Annoying, and so far no actual RBR freezes.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Using 0x0368, last night I just happened to notice (in the buffer) an episode of Californication that looked new to me. Sure enough, it was, and the Keyword Autorecord that was supposed to have caught it a few days ago had missed it. Pressing the Record button captured it (no conflicts).

_Eternal vigilance is the cost of having a DirecTV DVR._


----------



## grenoble (Dec 31, 2007)

2x HR20-100 with 0x0368

I have been having continual problems with both of my receivers either not responding at all to remote or front panels presses or being exceptionally slow. Usually rebooting with the red button solves the problem but wife is getting pretty aggravated.

Last night one of my boxes stopped responding to remote presses altogether (verified remote on other box), front panel worked. Reboot didn't fix the first time. Complete power cycle eventually got it back.

Not a whole lot can be done on these boxes without the remote. DirecTV needs to fix these problems soon. People will start moving to other providers if the boxes are flakey.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

From the dicusssion thread: Lots of folks (and me too) are pushing the Dash ('-') button and not only getting the receiver ID but learning that SWiM is enabled -- which is usually (always?) not true.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Response speed is downright awful and all of my on-demand channels have disappeared.


----------



## rjuhl (Oct 16, 2006)

I received the update Thursday morning and since then I am unable to get most of the HD channels in the 200 range (searching for signal) on my HR20. My old H20 in the basement has no problem receiving them. I have reset the HR20 unit twice with no resolution to the problem. Anyone else have the problem and solved it??

Thanks.


----------



## pzieger (Jun 2, 2007)

Putting $0 in Parental Control PPV limits seems to prevent unsolicited PPV downloads. I have not received anymore after making the limit change, but others have reported having downloads since my doing so. Couldn't hurt unless you do like PPV. I just don't want to accidently click on a PPV in my list and have to pay for it, especially since I already own the Blu-ray disk of the one that kept downloading.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Just once, CAN'T D* FIX ALL OF ITS MAJOR ISSUES BEFORE RE-ISSUING ANOTHER UPDATE,,,,WHICH JUST CAUSES MORE ISSUES AND/OR BRINGS BACK OLD ONES? Who do they have working in their tech department anyway? A bunch of high school dropout computer tech wannabes? D*, I realize you want to keep costs as low as possible, but it will cost you a lot more in lost customers than hiring a few quality tech people.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just noticed three of my series links missing tonight - all on premium channels, if that's significant, and all near the top of my list.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

It was brought to my attention that someone else had noticed the same issue but only with series links with the word "Series' in the description. I checked and confirmed that this is true in my case as well. How odd.



shendley said:


> Just noticed three of my series links missing tonight - all on premium channels, if that's significant, and all near the top of my list.


----------



## johnhjohn (Feb 18, 2008)

> Local news is no longer set to record Monday thru Friday. Kept the weekend editons but deleted upcoming weekday editions. No option for recording series so I had to set up manually Monday thru Friday. This is on two HR 20/700's. The program is still showing up in the Series Manager but with
> (0) showings set to record.





> Matt, I'm having that same problem with 034C, and have been hoping the NR would solve it.
> 
> I don't watch live TV and am no longer able to watch recorded or buffered TV.
> 
> Maybe I can dust off my old VCR? I might try an external HD and see if that changes anything.


Having the exact same problems, tried manually setting these up, but with football running late still missing news. I did dust off the old Panasonic VCR got her hooked up and ready to go. This newfangled '80s technology sure is nice. BTW, the VCR still works and records! Shame to spend 6K on 3 HD TVs, over 100 bucks a month for "service" and having to watch VCR tape. At least I know that if I want to purchase and watch "monsters and zebras" (or whatever) it is in my list just waiting for me.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

The BRRRP seems to be gone to be replaced with a second or so of silence. Seems as if the problem still exists but has a different symptom.

We had 3 copies of Monsters.... also on 1 of our DVRs.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

CenturyBreak said:


> Sadly, the major OTA buffering/recording issue that started with 34C is still there in 368. This is also discussed in the "HR20 OTA Recording Problems" thread.
> 
> The gist of it is, recording and buffering on some OTA channels is completely fubar. Locally with Fox OTA, once you pause, the buffering process kills the video: it either jumps back to the beginning of the buffer (not the point of the pause, but the actual beginning of the buffer) or forward to live video.
> 
> Similarly with recording from Fox OTA, we get a few seconds of video, then breakup, then a jump to 'keep or delete'.


I am still having this same problem - which is a huge problem since all football I want to watch on Sunday in on FOX HD OTA - Plus I like to record them and watch them time shifted - Can't do this now....I can't even pause for a nature break or anything...

Also it will periodically just hang up - has done that a few times while watching the World Series - good thing I don't care too much about baseball this year.

Me thinks I am being punished for canceling Sunday Ticket...


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

Managed to get rid of the horrible delay by doing a RBR. Only to have it return today. I have a 6 second delay between pressing GUIDE and seeing the guide. Same goes for EXITing the guide.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> 1: is this every time you access guide?
> 2: if you have rbr'ed enough you might have flushed guide which might explain this. it might take a full 24 hrs after last rbr to stop lagging so much.
> 
> the exiting guide though is odd, are you using IR or RF for remote? is it possible you are getting some IR interference from something else?
> ...


It is every time I access guide, or menu. I only RBR'd once, yesterday. After that it was slow the first 2 times, then it was back to its normal (fast) speed. Suddenly this afternoon its back to the 6 second delay. It applies for Menu, Exit, Guide, and several commands within the menus.

I am using the same Harmony 880 that I have used for 3-4 years with no problem, in IR mode. And there is nothing that has changed in the room to create interference. Besides that, its not an interference issue. It gets the press, it just doesn't bring it up on the screen for 6 seconds. I can see the slight flicker on the box showing it registers. And if I hit it again during the delay it will bring up the Category guide.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

I also posted this in the esata thread because I am not sure just yet which is the problem (esata and or the new update).

Hi all:

I have been running my HR 21-700 for about 2 years with antec enclosure and WD 500 HD with no issues... until today! I received the 0x368 update on 10/29 and decided to do a reboot today like I do after every other software update that comes through.

However, this time I lost all my recordings and series links!! After the update and before the reboot (5days) everything worked fine. Has anyone heard of this happening?? My first instinct is to think it was the update and subsequent reboot that caused this which NEVER happened before, not even the loss of series links..

Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## M$GUY (Oct 3, 2008)

I noticed with the update that gave us Dual Live buffers that my HR21P/200 does not want to respond to rewind commands if both tuners are recording; Skip back or F. Rew. This has not been repaired in the current 0x368 release. I got 0x368 on the 27th at 2:22 AM, so I woke up to it and did not know it was there.

The only way I can get it working if both tuners are in use for recording is to either cancel one of the recordings, or activate the DLB, and flip between the buffers, then I get rewind back for a couple uses. After a couple minutes, it will only allow me to rewind to a specific point, even though there is more buffer showing on the buffer line. I usually notice this when I want to go back and show the wife or kids something. It is pretty annoying.

I do not seem to be having any of the issues with recordings that others are experiencing.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Watching WWE Raw tonight on USA and major audio drop outs through out the program. Very annoying. Happened about 7 times each lasting 1-2 seconds. HR22-100 with latest update.


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

HR 22-100

Time zone was changed to Pacific and DST was changed to no after the update. Easily resolved in System Setup.


----------



## Truman (Mar 8, 2006)

HR23-700

having a mediashare issue. i'm using tversity to push divx encoded avi's to my stb. files that previously played all the way through without a hitch are now hanging/freezing at varying intervals and for varying lengths of time. usually no more than a few seconds at a time, but every once in awhile i'll get a longer five to ten second hang-up.

(note: this may have more to do with tversity needing an update, rather than the latest NR being the culprit, but it's an issue i've only begun to see since receiving 0368, so i thought it was relevant.)


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

hr20-100

The one issue I've had is 1-2 times an hour the picture will pause for a half second or so. This doesn't bother me much because in the update before this one it would pixalate and jump forward 2 seconds and I would miss what was being said on screen, with the pause I don't miss anything.


----------



## andy4theherd (Jan 11, 2009)

I got up this morning and my living room HR21-100 reset when I turned it on. It keeps "searching for satelite" and then goes to a black screen with "Acquiring guide data". I RBR with no luck...

My basment unit (also HR21-100) works fine and indicated a software update at 4:45am.

working on RBR #2...

(edit) RBR #2 worked. System indicates a software update at 9:12am.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

tthunder38 said:


> Same here....never had problems with rerun recordings but now have a box full, especially It's Always Sunny


I had this problem with Sunny, but from what I could tell, each of those episodes had a generic description as opposed to any episode specific information.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Lee L said:


> One other issue that I see is apparently the Welcome screen you get when accessing the list or menu for the first time seems to be from the last release and does not mention the menu changes we are seeing, onyl the TVMail thing which was changed before.


I noticed the same sort of thing on a previous update: 0x02cb introduced QuickTune, and 0x02f5 announced QuickTune's existence for the first time.

It seems the person responsible for such messages is very slow, or just out of it.


----------



## listeve (Jan 24, 2007)

I often used to keyword search for shows based only on a Show Type. I'd enter "A" then hit Continue and for example, select "Season Premiere" that would show me everything that was a season premiere starting with the A's. This no longer works like that with the new realease. It will give me only those Season Premieres starting with "A" and no others


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

For 4 days since my last reboot to take care of non-responsive remote commands, my HR20 has been pretty well behaved. Now, on the 5th day, not only does it take a VERY long time to respond to the remote, the recorded shows are unwatchable as they stutter and stop and jerk continually. I'm sure that problem will clear up as soon as I can reboot again, but since we're recording we cannot reboot for an hour and a half. "No honey, we can't watch any of our shows right now..."


----------



## theninny (Oct 17, 2008)

Having audio issues on my local HD channels, like a digital stutter. Reboot did nothing. Seems to get worse after update.


----------



## scs_dtv (Jan 1, 2007)

Much better than previous release but recordings still have a fair amount of audio and video stutters. This is starting to get old...

HR20-700 - 1TB eSata


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

tthunder38 said:


> Local news is no longer set to record Monday thru Friday. Kept the weekend editons but deleted upcoming weekday editions. No option for recording series so I had to set up manually Monday thru Friday. This is on two HR 20/700's. The program is still showing up in the Series Manager but with
> (0) showings set to record.


As a follow up to the above post I am now getting THREE recordings of the local news yet the receiver does not have an antenna hooked up to it. One recording is the manual that I set up which is recording in 1080i. I assume the second of the three recordings (1080i) must the the original series recording that I set up but I can't imagine where the third one is coming from. The only one thats showing up in the to do list is the one that I manually set up.

A hint may be that the third one is recording in 480i. How can a HR20 with two coax cables coming in and one hdmi cable going out to the television record three versions of the same show at once? Anyone have any thoughts on this one? And the receiver has been rebooted.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Am having the same problem. Particularly on Channel 10 here in the Tampa area (CBS). We recorded both NCIs and they both had audio & video problems (mainly audio) to the point where we gave up trying to watch them. We tried all sorts of fixes but nothing would correct the problem. Will try to watch some of the other recordings on other stations to see if they are the same. If so, guess our external hard drive is bad or the receiver (HR20) is about to hit the road. Do have a couple other HR20-700s so will try recording Channel 10 (CBS) on them.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

knoxbh said:


> Am having the same problem. Particularly on Channel 10 here in the Tampa area (CBS)...


OTA or spot-beam sat? HD?

Can you compare to *live *OTA next time?


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hr21-700

Every since i received the update on 10/29.I have been having off and on video stutter,especially on SD channels and recorded programming.Doing a red button reset doesn't fix the problem


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

One thing I noticed about the video and audio last night is they are no longer synced up. Seems like it was off slightly in the past, but is much worse now. I feel like I'm watching an old Godzilla movie that was made in Japan.


----------



## NoGoSlo (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been having the same audio problems. Last night World Series of Poker was almost unwatchable. Wife is going crazy. Have to do an unplug reset almost every day. Fortunately we have a Tivo recorder in the other room . . .


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

The problem exists with the Sat spot beam. Watched a recording of Law and Order (plain) and it was so bad we couldn't watch it at all. As a last resort (and the first time we tried it), reset the HR20 via remote. Lo and behold, the entire recording played perfectly! Now will have to wait & see it this occurs again. By the way, I think this problem today was on NBC (channel 8).


----------



## zeagus (Jun 13, 2007)

Since the dl I've been having tuners flake out on me leading to blank recordings with immediate delete prompts. This even manifests sometimes when switching channels; the switched to channelnis just a black screen and the only thing that fixes it is going into signal strength in setup which seems to reinit the tuners. Have tried RBR and redow load to no avail. It's really starting to irritate me.


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Oct 18, 2009)

johnhjohn said:


> Having the exact same problems, tried manually setting these up, but with football running late still missing news. I did dust off the old Panasonic VCR got her hooked up and ready to go. This newfangled '80s technology sure is nice. BTW, the VCR still works and records! Shame to spend 6K on 3 HD TVs, over 100 bucks a month for "service" and having to watch VCR tape. At least I know that if I want to purchase and watch "monsters and zebras" (or whatever) it is in my list just waiting for me.


I got 0368 on Nov 2, and it is better. I did a RBR and unplug reset, and the HR21-100 is marginally acceptable. The recorded playback has several stop/start sequences per hour, but it resumes pretty quickly. Previously the receiver would not continue without a reset.

Haven't resorted to VCR yet, but it is good to know it is an option.

Bill


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm also facing issues with my receiver HR20-700. My picture goes grayed out and can't get an image, until the receiver is restarted. I have to restart my receiver to get things working again.. WHAT SUCKS the most is that this is happening very often...

WHY THE HELL did they push this update??! When can we expect direcTV for fix this?! 

:nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

The audio stutter has gotten worse since the update on my HR22 100 especially on the local channels but is still there on other channels. OTA locals (on another set) are fine.

This IS getting old.


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

vfr781rider said:


> For 4 days since my last reboot to take care of non-responsive remote commands, my HR20 has been pretty well behaved. Now, on the 5th day, not only does it take a VERY long time to respond to the remote, the recorded shows are unwatchable as they stutter and stop and jerk continually. I'm sure that problem will clear up as soon as I can reboot again, but since we're recording we cannot reboot for an hour and a half. "No honey, we can't watch any of our shows right now..."


And 48 hours later, I am now in the same boat again.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

On my HR20-700 the stuttering on playback of recorded shows first noted in 034C continues in 0368, accompanied simultaneously by fairly frenetic hard disk drive activity. The symptoms (of both) occur less frequently, but the problem is not solved for me by 0368. It is not predictable nor reliably reproducable. Sometimes I can watch a two hour recording with no symptoms; other times the problem occurs quite frequently (every 5 or 10 minutes during a recording). I have proven that the problem is on playback by simply rewinding and watching the same segment again, which then shows no problems the second time.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Since the update there are times when my HR22 will not respond to remote commands to power up when it is in stanby mode. I took everyones advice and tried to be more patient and let it respond on it's own. 20 seconds later it powered up, and the blue ring was back on. I have to reboot at times (5 so far) because the picture stutters so bad it is unwatchable.

I have an HR20 in the same room, with no problems at all. Both have recieved the update.

This is becoming VERY unacceptable!

Is there any way to go back to 0x34?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a HR21-700 and the stuttering after this latest release is relentless. It seems I'm rbr'ing every night. I'll be watching a recorded show and all of a sudden the hd will whine and the recording freezes for a minute. it starts back up after another minute. I dont know what to do.


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Oct 18, 2009)

GeorgiaBill said:


> I got 0368 on Nov 2, and it is better. I did a RBR and unplug reset, and the HR21-100 is marginally acceptable. The recorded playback has several stop/start sequences per hour, but it resumes pretty quickly. Previously the receiver would not continue without a reset.
> 
> Haven't resorted to VCR yet, but it is good to know it is an option.
> 
> Bill


Problems now are:
1. VIDEO Stutter
2. Playback Freeze (sometimes recovers after an extended time)
3. VIDEO/Audio not synched

Have tried remote, unplug and RB Reset.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Somebody needs to come up with a quick solution to these problem, or there will be a lot of pissed off people!


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Apps does noting at all.

hr21-100

UPDATE: This problem was resolved. I changed my router to allow the reception of MULTICAST messages. APPS started working instantly.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a HR20-700. Issues I've come across since the update:

I've hit the 50 series limit, so it would be beneficial if the auto record series links would honor "first run" in the recording settings.

In the OTA antenna setup, the signal meter indicates a channel has high 90s signal strength but it does not tune. I don't get it on my TV's tuner either. I don't know why it would report such high signal strength without a signal.

I'm still getting glitches on recodings like audio out of sync or visual artifacts like motion trials or frozen pictures for a second. This started with the previous release.


----------



## 3CARSVO (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey D** boys, you're really good at finding ways to raise my bill but I hope your smart engineers are also hard at work on fixing the audio/video stutter on recorded content playback on my HR20-700. It's really getting unwatchable and I'm sick of having to do a RBR every other day. The RBR fixes it for 24-48 hours but it always goes to crap again. You guys need to fix this or I will not be able to stop my wife from calling the FIOS boys whose fat fiber optic pipe is already providing phone and internet service in our house. By the way, they seem really interested in getting my TV business with those mailers we get every week.

Please help!!!! I want to keep my D**.


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

Wiping out my Series Link recordings of Inside the Texans (comes on after Sunday local news on ABC Ch. 13) and not being able to record them as a series anymore has extremely ticked off. What kind of crappy NR is this that the primary function of the damn DVR is knocked off. DirecTV has really dropped the ball on a lot of things lately.


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy to report that my stuttering (the box, not me personally) has not recurred since the first couple days of release. It had been stuttering on live video (recordings were fine), and I had to RBR 3 times before it went away.

Of course, karmically, now it will come back tomorrow when I'm at work and I'll get an angry call from the wife.

Remote response has seemed a bit zippier to me overall, through it still has its "Huh? Whut channel you want?" moments.

HR22-100.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

For some unexplicable reason, my HR21-700 is powered on after a night of recording(all blue lights are on). I made sure it was off before i left it. Then the video stuttering occurs. Is this coincidence? I dont think so. I hope they get this right soon because it's annoying to no end.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, this is an issues-only thread. Please take discussion to another thread.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Saturday, I unplugged my HR22 for about 5 hours as others have tried to fix the issues I am having with stuttering and unresponsive remote commands. The unit worked fine for about 24 hours, then it's back to the same old thing again. This is so bad, I'm afraid to record anything on it because it is unwatchable.

Please D*, do something quickly.

If it wasn't for Sunday Ticket, I'd be on the phone with Fios right now!


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

*HR-21 connected via component.*

I am getting occasional video blackouts (1 or 2 secs) and the TV thinks there is an input button pressed. The video input status screen comes on. Also getting audio dropouts and recorded material freezes (rewind and video/audio glitch-free)


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Nachosgrande said:


> *HR-21 connected via component.*
> 
> I am getting occasional video blackouts (1 or 2 secs) and the TV thinks there is an input button pressed. The video input status screen comes on. Also getting audio dropouts and recorded material freezes (rewind and video/audio glitch-free)


I too am getting the very occasional video blackout of 2-4 seconds while the audio continues no problem (happened once yesterday while watching 21 on Starz). I've also had the picture be fine but the Dolby Digital audio go completely nuts (like sound does when a DVD is scratched). Sound issues seem to last longer than picture. Happened at the end of Eastwick last week, with the picture being perfect. *I had absolutely ZERO problems with picture or sound before the 0x0368 update.*

Hope they sort this. My wife was a little pissed that she lost sound for approx 5 mins at the end of Eastwick.

Connected via Component as well.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

shendley said:


> Just noticed three of my series links missing tonight - all on premium channels, if that's significant, and all near the top of my list.





shendley said:


> It was brought to my attention that someone else had noticed the same issue but only with series links with the word "Series' in the description. I checked and confirmed that this is true in my case as well. How odd.


I have issues that might be similar:

• My Keyword Autorecords are recording all (or most?) reruns, and occasionally missing first-run shows.
• The 0x0368 update deleted one very new ordinary SL, re-added a half dozen old SLs and moved some existing SLs to the bottom of the list.
• At other times, but prior to 0x0368, both ordinary SLs and Keyword Autorecords have been getting deleted mysteriously.

It's not clear whether or not your problem is like any of mine. Please provide more details. (I don't understand "a series link with the word 'Series' in the description.")


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Multiple audio dropouts and video disturbances on ESPN Mon Night Football,also lingering hard drive noise(not as loud as prev update but still very distracting while I'm trying to watch TV or a Blu-ray movie).Please D* take care of these problems.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Had what seemed to be a glitch this morning. I was recording the news on local ABC and NBC, so both tuners were busy. I was watching NBC and since I going to travel tonight, decided to check weather channel. Was expecting it to come up with the message to ask me to cancel one of the recordings. Instead, it changed right to the weather channel. 

At first I was thinking, how did show tune in the weather channel, when both tuners were busy recording. Then I checked history and the NBC feed was marked partial and said "stopped @ 6:28 am today". First time I have ever seen it cancel a recording w/o asking me to choose.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got thru watching last night's football game. Audio and video dropouts and pixellations. Just as in the DLB NR. 368 doesn't seem to have helped these issues very much.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

New in 0x0368: Over the past week, on several shows, the *screen has been going black* for up to 5 seconds while the audio continues normally. (The video comes through HDMI to my Kuro plasma, while the audio comes via digital optical from the HR21 to my AVR and also via L+R analog from the HR21 to my headphones.)


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am having this problem on my HR20-700 also using HDMI, as well as many audio and video dropouts. My wife asked me last night what is wrong with this thing lately.



Syzygy said:


> New in 0x0368: Over the past week, on several shows, the *screen has been going black* for up to 5 seconds while the audio continues normally. (The video comes through HDMI to my Kuro plasma, while the audio comes via digital optical from the HR21 to my AVR and also via L+R analog from the HR21 to my headphones.)


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

jmh139 said:


> I am having this problem on my HR20-700 also using HDMI, as well as many audio and video dropouts. My wife asked me last night what is wrong with this thing lately.





Syzygy said:


> New in 0x0368: Over the past week, on several shows, the *screen has been going black* for up to 5 seconds while the audio continues normally. (The video comes through HDMI to my Kuro plasma, while the audio comes via digital optical from the HR21 to my AVR and also via L+R analog from the HR21 to my headphones.)


Add me to this list.It happened watching football last Sunday on Fox,audio with no video(black screen)


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

mridan said:


> Add me to this list.It happened watching football last Sunday on Fox,audio with no video(black screen)


Me too (see my post above).


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> • The 0x0368 update deleted one very new ordinary SL, re-added a half dozen old SLs and moved some existing SLs to the bottom of the list.
> • At other times, but prior to 0x0368, both ordinary SLs and Keyword Autorecords have been getting deleted mysteriously...


It has happened again. (Fortunately, I've always maintained a copy of my SLs in a flat text file on my PC.) Some time in the last 2 or 3 days, a few three-week-old SLs were re-added to my Series Manager list, and these two ordinary SLs were deleted mysteriously:

• White Collar (242 USAHD)
• Stargate Universe (244 SyfyHD)

This is the third time in the past 3 weeks that my HR21 has deleted my SL for _Stargate Universe_ -- evidently D* hates that show for some weird reason. 

Please, D* lovers, don't think that I deleted the SLs on my own; I'm not quite that stupid or fumblefingered.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

More video stutter on live programming. Constant freeze ups on pvr playback. What did they do to cause this garbage?
HR21-700


----------



## gripen (Apr 20, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> • White Collar (242 USAHD)


This one happened to me too! A HR21-100...


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Lost buffer with auto channel change 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R22-100 latest realease of software.

Was watching live TV las night and recording 1 other channel. A few minutes before the top of the hour I got a message telling me that 2 recordings were scheduled and the receiver would need to change channels. It gave me the option of cancelling the upcoming show (option 1) or cancelling the show being recorded (option 2). 

I chose option 1 and continued to watch live tv. At the top of the hour my screen went grey and the channel changed to the channell option 1 was on. It was not recording, it just chaned to that channel. I, of course, lost all buffer on the channel I was watching.

Normal behavior?


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Oct 18, 2009)

GeorgiaBill said:


> Problems now are:
> 1. VIDEO Stutter
> 2. Playback Freeze (sometimes recovers after an extended time)
> 3. VIDEO/Audio not synched
> ...


Did a hard drive reformat Monday afternoon. No help.

D* sent me a refurbished HR21-200 to replace my HR21-100.

Looks like I'm OK now. I can playback recorded and buffered content, pause and resume, reverse and resume playback.

Bill


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Had two more series links go missing this week (had 3 or 4 go missing a week or so ago): Dexter and Deadwood. Couldn't find anything specific about them that differentiated them from the others which were kept. They both had "series" in the description. But other series links that didn't disappear also had the word "series" in them. This is getting pretty annoying. I wished Directv would figure out what's going on with this.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

In my case, the series links that disappeared spontaneously (4 or 5 occasions) were always fairly new, created in the last couple of weeks.

Correction: I just noticed that my SL for _The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson _(4 WCCO) had been deleted within the last 10 days (under 0x0368), and it was about 6 weeks old.


----------



## tomlin (Nov 8, 2009)

mridan said:


> Multiple audio dropouts and video disturbances on *ESPN Mon Night Football*,also lingering hard drive noise(not as loud as prev update but still very distracting while I'm trying to watch TV or a Blu-ray movie).Please D* take care of these problems.


Hey all,

I just registered here after being a "TiVo Community" poster for years. I upgraded to HD equipment in August and now have an HR22 in addition to my SD DTiVos. I'm still a noob when it comes to BOTH HD and thr HR22.

I came here yesterday to check out if others were having audio dropout problems. I'd been having problems the last week or so and noticed it was REALLY bad watching MNF. I wasn't sure if it was an HD problem or an HR22 problem. Today while watching a recorded program, and experiencing more dropouts, I went into the menu and changed the audio from Dolby ON to Dolby OFF. I rewound the program and it played fine. I changed it back to ON and replayed it...and it dropped out again. Anyway, I haven't had any problems in the 4 hours since I turned Dolby OFF. There's still sound coming from my rear speakers - at the appropriate times, so I don't know what that setting does.

I checked and I have 0x386 as of Tue 11/3, 4:03am.

I can't say if I had the problems before that, as I'm just getting familiar with all this.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## gobluebyrd (Jan 31, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 .. worked perfectly fine before the last 2 updates.
Major Problems not solved in latest update ...

Fox Records ...
I've tried to record Fringe twice on Fox OTA and from SAT, on both record bar and status indicates that the entire program recorded OK, but 2-3 minutes in freezes and asks to delete.
Forced to watch show live, or from iTunes .. 
Not a problem before the previous update.

Still glitches in video and audio .. coinsiding with the Hard Drive making a lot of noice.
Again .. not a problem before previous update.

How do these problems get by QC Dept and released to public when so many people are reporting these problems ???
DVR is now POS.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Just for the record, I am also having audio dropouts on a regular basis since the latest download. Also having trouble with "series" recording.

Is there no more quality control with new software. Oh wait, we're the Quality Control people and we pay them to be. What's wrong with this picture.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My HR21 presented huge multiple macroblocking and audio+video dropouts throughout NBC's Thursday night lineup (Community, The Office, 30 Rock) on 11/12/09 (spot-beamed HD locals). All three shows became unwatchable a few times.

[To be fair, my HR10, receiving local HD OTA on the same day, did the same thing (although not nearly as bad or as often) on CBS's CSI.]

The weather was clear.


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

HR21-700

Video stuttering on live programming and recorded programming.A few SD channels totally unwatchable.Doing resets fixes it for a couple days,then the stuttering comes back.Before this last update would've occasional video stuttering,but nothing like this.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

While watching the Minnesota/SDSU football game recorded at 11am CT today from 612-1 BTNa(HD): At around 5pm CT, I accidentally pressed Exit and got a black screen from the same channel, 612-1 (a postgame show for another game). I quickly pressed Prev to get back to my recording, but now there was a persistent *"Searching for authorized content"* message that disabled Skip, FF and other trick-play buttons. (A 'boop' sounded each time I pressed Skip or FF.)

I pressed Exit and Prev again, and then Left Arrow (going back to the Playlist) and Play, and still the disabling, booping message persisted. In desperation, I pressed Exit and waited at the blank screen to see what would happen. Lo and behold, my box asked me to pay $5.99 just to see the postgame show!

But after that, I was able to press Prev (no other buttons, just Prev; I ignored the Yes/No dialog box) to get back to my recording and watch the game without the disabling message popping up again.


----------



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

This is a repost from the 0368 Discussion thread per a suggestion to post it here. Mod--feel free to put where it is most appropriate and delete the other. 

I have an HR20-700 and was 0368 updated on 10/27. I have a 500gb eSata Free Agent connected. The update fixed my EXTREMELY slow remote response---at least until yesterday. None of the other "improvements" are worth anything to me.

Day before yesterday the menu response was ok. Yesterday it slowed to a crawl. I would press Guide and it took at least 3 seconds to respond. I could cruise thru the Guide very quickly however. Once i clicked on a channel, the channels and content would change to a Blue screen and just sit there--until about 5 seconds later it would go to the channel.

Day before yesterday i watched a few older 30 minute recordings--recorded BEFORE 0368. I deleted them after watching, turned off the HR20 via the remote. 2 or 3 new 30 min programs were recorded overnight. After i watched the football game last night, i watched the one newly recorded program and i deleted it. It took perhaps 30 seconds in the delete screen. I thought it was hung up. but once it returned to the normal, the remote response was back to "normal".

Why did that happen?

My disk says it has over 50% available--but I know the disk is VERY fragmented, unless it defrags automatically. Could a fragmented disk cause the remote to be sluggish? Maybe the processor is trying to correct something on the disk and doesn't respond to the remote???

This is very frustrating to have such a clunky, slow response from this new and improved software. It's a real shame we don't have the option to stop the downloading of firmware. One day hopefully someone will check out this stuff before sending it out to us.

Ron


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

2 hour long prograns programs are scheduled to record at 7:00 pm and 2 at 8PM tonight. 1 of the 7pm programs is marked as "won't record" because the other 7pm program is a higher priority. 1 of the 8pm programs is marked as "won't record" because the other 8pm program is a higher priority. 
(the won't records are Criminal Minds on 265)

I have dual tuners. The machine is acting like a single tuner. 
All 7pm and 8pm shows are 1 hour shows.
The Last scheduled show is at 3pm. 
The next show is scheduled at 9PM.

But .....
Later on tonight
Criminal Minds is scheduled to record at 11:01, 12:01,12:00pm on 265, and Touched by an Angel is scheduled at 12:00 on 312.
Why does the todo list have 3 shows scheduled to record from 12pm to 1am, 2 of which are duplicates, 1 minute apart. * All shows *are scheduled for 1 hour.

I only have a dual tuner. The machine is acting like a triple tuner!

No wonder shows are disappearing!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

HR21-200 was very fast when first got the NR. But the past week or so it's been getting slower and slower. It's obvious it needs a reboot. Speed gains need to be kept over the long haul.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

I have held off posting regarding this release because I was pleasantly surprised with this NR when it downloaded about two plus weeks ago. I wanted to see if the speed held up over time.

I have also seen the same slowdown others are reporting. 

The unit was much quicker immediately after the download. Not lightning quick, but good enough to not be annoying. Now it seems to be getting sluggish (and annoying) again. Menus are slower, and I get an extended "please wait" message when deleting or adding shows. Response to the remote seems to be worse as well. Not surprisingly, it seems even slower when in Double Play mode.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

See others are having the same or similar problem, but not sure if the problem has truly been defined. I know D* sometimes looks at this forum, so here is what I am seeing on the pixel/audio breakup issue.

ESPN seems to be the main culprit. I haven't encountered it on other channels, but other people point to ESPN and maybe a few other channels.

The issue is audio drop out followed by pixel blockiness. Sometimes the video becomes unrecognizable. The duration is about 0.5 to 2 seconds, and the frequency is anywhere from 2 seconds to about 45 seconds. If I watch the stream live, I do not see the issue. When I go back and watch the recording, the dropouts occur, and they are consistently at the same spots. I would guess it to be that the data was written to the disk incorrectly. At the time I had no other recordings occurring and I did not have DLB on. However, even though I did not have DLB 'on', the second tuner was buffering a different channel than ESPN. I then switched that tuner to ESPN, so there should have been only one active tuner. The problem continued.

Pauley


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Watched recording of V last night with multiple audio dropouts caused by thrashing of HDD.I could rewind and audio was ok,this is unacceptable.The DVR's have not performed this poorly since 2006,D* has taken a few steps back on their latest software versions.I hope Tivo comes out with their dvr soon.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

R22-100

Recorde the avalanche Calgary hockey game last nught on Altitude. The first half of the game was fine. The remainder was so annoying I couldn't watch. It did not start and stop but hesitated, as if the players were moving like robots. Also expireienced for the first time many audio drops in the recording. With 5 minutes left in the game I stopped the recording and went to the live channel with no viewing problems.

Also last night for the first time before the above it was so slow..... Did a reset before recording the game, helped the speed a little.


----------



## nj829 (Aug 6, 2007)

HR20-700 user, the first week after getting the new upgrade everything seemed to run fine, but in the past week just about every show that is recorded has audio dropouts and picture freezing in them. I have done a couple of RBR to try and fix the issue, but it continues on. No issues prior to the upgrade either.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

I had trouble last week adjusting some recordings through the todo list.

My prioritizer order (relative to the programs that were recording):

The Office
Grey's Anatomy
30 Rock
CSI
Fringe

My todo list had The Office, Grey's Anatomy and 30 Rock set to record. I decided I would watch The Office/30 Rock live on my antenna and record Fringe instead.

I selected Fringe in the todo list (said won't record as expected) and chose to record it. It gave me the cancel 1, cancel 2 or cancel request options. I chose cancel 1 which was The Office/30 Rock.

It canceled those, but it did not schedule Fringe. I went into the guide and only Grey's Anatomy was scheduled (double R). I went to Fringe and hit the record button and set it to record.

The next morning, I find it recorded CSI instead of Fringe. I assume it used the prioritizer to override what I wanted.

The two problems I see hear is that when I choose to record a show from the todo list that says "won't record", it constantly cancels what I ask it to, but then does not schedule the recording. The other is the prioritizer ignoring my manual choice to record Fringe over CSI (this is the first time something like this has happened to me, but it is also the only time there are 4 things airing at the same time.)

My other issue is that when I was playing back Heroes last night, the video would pause for a second and then go. I could skip back and it would play fine, so it wasn't the recording. After a few minutes of this, I exited and ran the diagnostics with only a network error (there's no network connection). Then I resumed the playback and it was fine.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR20 700 0x0368 have not used the dual live buffers since it was implemented. Recorded programs momentarily freeze, picture stays intact and the audio receiver appears to still have signal since it doesn't resync. You just get the momentary freeze and no audio and it just continues on with the program. It is almost like you hit pause.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm seeing all those issues particularly with recorded programs. Did not have any such issues prior to the last two updates. Others are saying that the increased hard disk activity causing this is a sign of impending hard drive failure. I still have my doubts about that so I'm going to wait it out through one more software update, whenever that comes, and see if it is resolved. If not then I'll assume I have a bad disk and try to get a replacement dvr through the protection plan.


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello All,
I have been having a rather annoying problem here lately. Possibly since latest software update. When I turn on TV and HD/DVR, there is no sound until I change channels from HD to SD or vice versa. I can also correct the problem by using the TV input button and cycling through back to channel input of satellite. Problem doesn't happen all the time, but more often than not. Any thoughts?


----------



## wreckerman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have also had trouble since the last update, the system is so slow at times, fast forward and the the 30 sec slip (I believe that is what it is called) are both slow, you can push fast forward 2-3 times and it looks like slow mo, and watching recorded shows at times can be unwatchable, as well as a Law and Order SVU from last week that when played would jump right to delete yes/no, the main channels that are unwatchable when recorded are Showtime, Spike, and HD locals, I haven't tried SD channels yet but I have watched HD Showtime live and it was fine and then went back to the recording and it was again unwatchable at times. I did a system reset but it did no good. I have got to believe it is software related as everything was fine before, unless there is something I should check? Any ideas?


----------



## nj829 (Aug 6, 2007)

I did a diagnostic test last night and got the error code 77 for the short test on the hard drive, tried it a couple times for the same result. Called directv and they are sending a tech tomorrow. Several red button resets and nothing has helped the recorded or buffered shows play without freezing, while live tv is 99.9% perfect.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Yesterday (Wednesday) around 6pm, I was checking the Guide, as usual, for missed recordings and for conflict resolution. I found that _The Jay Leno Show_ had no R (and no apparent conflicts). So I pressed Record on the show and got RRR as a response. (That should *not *have been necessary, as an Autorecord SL [*AANY Heroes Law Leno Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 11*] already existed for it.)

I used Green and Red to skip forward to Thursday evening and then back to Wednesday evening and was surprised to see that now _The Jay Leno Show_'s RRR had disappeared. This time I pressed Select to see its detail screen, which said that it was going to be recorded as part of the Autorecord SL.

I went back to the Guide (left arrow) and, seeing that there was still no R there, I played it safe (I thought) by pressing Record once more; I got a single R as a response. After that, the detail screen agreed, saying simply that the show was going to be recorded.

I verified that _Jay_'s R was sticky by visiting other screens and returning.

* * * * *

But now _Law & Order: SVU_, which had been marked RRR a few minutes ago, was now cancelled (no R); and its detail screen agreed.

Why? Later I found that the above-mentioned Autorecord SL (listing both _Law _and _Leno_) had been deleted. So: When I _thought _I was playing it safe by pressing Record again (on a show with no R or RRR), I was in fact removing the entire SL.

I thought this problem of accidentally deleting Autorecord SLs had been fixed in a prior release. Looks like it's way past time for me to do yet another firmware reset.

Fortunately, I had had the foresight to make sure Recent Searches still held the search on which the Autorecord SL was based.


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an HR 21-700 I have been very pleased with it until the most recent update which causes the awful drop outs while watching recorded programs. I tried resets, tried turning off Dolby. No luck. I hope this gets fixed very soon.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Switching Dolby Digital to OFF on my HR-20 did not eliminate the "brripps" during last night's OFFICE/30 Rock, but said audio issues behaved differently - instead of a "brripp" then a second or so of silence, the "brrripp" had normal audio recover immediately. And in this case, the audio issues were happening live

Not a fix, but less of an annoyance (well....slightly less).

I too hope to see this fixed ASAP, as 99% of our TV watching is time shifted.


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

Live TV for me is also working "fine" for now. However any time shifting watching (recorded, rewound, paused or DLB) throws the DVR into loops, stuttering, pausing, skipping terribly unwatchable results.

I called tech support and they mentioned that "many others" are having the same problems and that this is a "known issue" my claim was "elevated" and that is may be fixed in a "few hours" or "several days". Additionally they said if I need a new DVR they will manage that as well.

So what's the deal is this solely due to the software update? Or is it a coincidence and is the hard drive dying at the same time the the software upgrade came out?


----------



## yyyiiikes (Dec 28, 2007)

Greetings from Austin TX!

Over the last 4 weeks we have experienced numerous issues with our HR21-700 (it is running 0x368 update). These problems were noticed before the 0x368 update.

Issues Include:

- Jerky video during live content
- lockups when watching both live and pre-recorded lasts for 30-60 seconds
- VERY slow response to any remote commands (channel changing, menu popup)
- Spontaneous reboots (even when powered "off"!!!)

Also, I can hear the faint "whine" of like a motor spinning up which seems to happen a second or two before the video/audio lockup.

Rewinding a live broadcast or watching a recorded show from the list archive seems to make the issues happen more frequently.

This has been a REAL DISAPPOINTMENT because if the receiver reboots during a recorded playback - the show is gone. <poof>

Many of our issues sound similar to others but perhaps more severe. Trying to determine if I have a hardware issue in addition to the other common problems with 0x368.


----------



## videob4audio (Nov 21, 2009)

I am having just terrible 'video before audio' sync issues. If it were the other way around (audio before video), I have various capabilities to fix this. I cannot figure out how to fix my current dilemma and have tried all of the fixes in my signature. Any ideas are greatly welcome and highly appreciated!


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

I have read many messages about sluggish machines and the solution seems to be do a reset.. now is this reset the "BRB" reset or the software reset?..
As on my HR-21 everything with the menus are fast except for one menu.. and that is the scroll up<->down in the 'My Playlist' from the remote. (tried both 'RF' and 'IR') almost a full two minute delay between key presses.. the front panel keys do not have this delay? Other menus such as "setup" does not have these delays!?!
avid


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just had another series link go missing - Dexter. This is the third time I've noticed series links just disappearing. 

Also, getting a lot of very brief audio drop outs on recordings.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

shendley said:


> Just had another series link go missing - Dexter. This is the third time I've noticed series links just disappearing.
> 
> Also, getting a lot of very brief audio drop outs on recordings.


I had a similar strange thing happen yesterday -- all the Dora the Explorer episodes in the To Do list were set to record as single episodes, even though I had a series link set. I checked the Prioritizer, and sure enough, the Dora series link was gone.

There be gremlins in this release, for sure.

The good news is remote response is still zippier than before and no reboot since the update.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Three times during _Monk _(242 USAHD, recorded Sat 11/21 12am CT), the progress bar popped up spontaneously. Each time, it stayed up only a couple of seconds -- not long enough for me to get to the Play button and press it. It disappeared a little faster, I think, than it does when I bring it up myself by pressing Play. BTW, I had done a reset + leave-the-box-unplugged-for-two-hours earlier that same Friday.

In the last three days, the progress bar has popped up spontaneously during a couple of other shows, but never before did it pop up three times in one show.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I had scheduled a recording of _Red Cliff _on HDNM, 11/20 at 1:00am CT, but it was not recorded. There's no history entry for it; it's as if I had never made the request, or as if it had been cancelled before the movie was due to be recorded.

_Red Cliff _won't be shown again for many months (or maybe more than a year); it was one of those movies released simultaneously to theaters, DVD -- and to HDNM, but only for three showings in one evening.

_Red Cliff _ is a good movie, even if (or maybe because!) it's in Mandarin with subtitles; it has a composite score of 73/100 on Metacritic.


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

Since the update, we've been having severe stuttering of live video on ONE of our local channels on both of our HR20s. All the others have been fine. Odd thing is -- our HR21 isn't having any issues. No stuttering whatsoever on the same channel.

Workaround for the stuttering on our local is to rewind live TV for a few seconds, and then start watching. The video seems to smooth out after that.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

In post #101 I reported stuttering on playback of recorded shows, accompanied simultaneously by fairly frenetic hard disk drive activity (as reported by others here and in the noisy drive poll). Replaying the effected segment would not show the same stuttering, proving that it was only a playback problem

In addition I have been noticing corrupted recordings with 0x0368. The symptoms differ from the stuttering. The picture actually breaks up (audio also disappears), and on replaying the same segment, the exact same problem can be seen any number of times. There seems to be no pattern in terms of selected channel, local or non-local station, SAT versus OTA. It just happens randomly and only for a few frames at a time. I never remember seeing this before the 0x034c and 0x0368 updates, certainly not with this frequency.

My guess is that the occasional frenetic disk activity is so bad at times that it prevents the proper recording of data to the HDD.


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

I just swapped out my old HD receiver for a new HR22 with an external 1.5TB drive from Weaknees and my system exhibits the pause problem also.

Two questions:

1. Any fix or indication of when a fix might be forthcoming?

2. Any suggestions on how to explain why the TV is broken to my 4 year old? (just kidding around)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> For me it's the 5-sec video dropouts (with audio continuing normally). Happens mostly during Fox football games; may be Fox's fault.


I'm getting them on all channels. On all ten HRs.

Rich


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

My HR20-700 has was having audio dropouts while playing HD recordings. The dropout occurred in random places and playing the same part of the recording sometimes was fine sometimes was not. The problem began more frequent and I had to reboot the receiver to have audio back.
The receiver has an optical connection to the amplifier.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine has started to stutter pretty bad. Sometimes I'd stop/play or go live, then play and it will be OK. I did a reset from the menu. Still doing it. Couple of seconds now. I also have audio dropouts, but again, the recordings are all fine because I can skip back and it will play fine the second time. I'm also starting to hear a lot of HD activity as well. I'm not sure why it got like this so long after getting the update.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I scheduled a football game (Vikings-Bears on local Fox, duration 3:30) with the suggested 30-minute extension. But because I was running low on disk space, I decided to record the 30-minute OT program and remove the 30-minute extension from the game. The game recording was in its 4th hour, but there was about 55 minutes left before the extended recording was due to stop (25 minutes left before the normal end of the show).

Three times I tried removing the extension; each time I said "Save Changes," and each time I later discovered that the change hadn't been saved. 

Stupid coders!


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

My HR 20 dropped all video and displayed only gray screen. Audio and Menus worked fine. I checked all connections and tried live and recorded programming. I fixed it with an RBR. 
I noticed that my HR22 also displays a gray screen when making changes but it snaps out of in a second or two.


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been having huge problems with stuttering, pixelating, lockups when FF/Pause/etc. as well as just hitting the guide button and changing channels. Every Sharks game I record (Comcast Sports Net) has been unwatchable.

I wish they would stop ****ing with the DVR. I'm two steps from dumping DTV just because of this POS DVR.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

Well my problem with skip to end/delete show problems that are occurring with OTA HD FOX are now also happening on all channels periodically. The FOX problem isn't fixable, but the problem on the other channels so far has been fixed b just unplugging the unit for a few seconds and powering it back up. Kind of a pain in the rear...Recorded shows don't work - skip won't work, ff or rew won't work. It always says delete show. How can I delete a show I am not recording?


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Brrps & stutters seem to have faded away after following the suggestion of unplugging the HR20 for a while - left mine unplugged for about 6 hrs. Upon powering it back up, the reset process was faster than I remember (have not had to RBR in a long time) & all recorded programming played back nicely.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Great! Mine has never gone back to the state that they were in after the DLB NR and I hope your's don't. Amazing how these "marginal HDDs" seem to come back to proper operation after doing something proactive instead of just writing them off as shot, isn't it? Marginal, my foot!
> 
> Rich


Well, instead of audio brrps & pcciture issues, I came home for lunch yesterday to find my HR20 locked up in restart mode. It was OFF when I left in the AM for work.

Got to the "Step 1 of 2" screen, hung there for a bit, went black & proceeded to begin the restart sequence again. Process then repeated a THRID time!!!

Called D* & got sent to tech support. Tech on the line had me try a RBR - same "locked in reset mode" result. Then, he had me do a "hard reset" (unplug AC for 20 seconds then reconnect). Same result. Last straw before writing me up for a replacement was to do another reset, then do the HDD reformat from the front panel.

This worked - it went to the scan operation when it was supposed to. Tech stated this operation could take up to 90 minutes. I left it running as I left back to work. Tech did state that this will wipe out my DVR content (I knew that).

Anyway - I come home that evening. HR20 is ON. Turn on the TV - everything seems to be working fine & was up & running fine until about midnight (have not checked it since). What was odd was that NOTHING on my DVR Playlist was gone - it's all still there!! Kids re-watched Grinch/Shrek the Halls/Rudolph specials & the missus & I caught a couple of shows from last week. All played perfectly.

So - did the reformat not work? Or did it actually work? Wil I have a functioning DVR this evening? Who knows......


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Sounds like you'll be OK. Don't know why that happened. Never had that happen after a hard reset. These damn things can drive you crazy if you let them. If it works when you get home let us know. Let us know what happens in any event.
> 
> Rich


Saturday AM - it begins again. DVR "resetting" itself & never getting past the "Step 1 of 2" screen. Called tech support again - got sent directly to them this time (no jumping thru various menus - said "tech suport" & went straight to an actual human!!).

Anyway, tech had me try to reset as well as swap the cabing going to the 2 sat inputs prior to reset. Did not fix anything. AS this was my 2nd call, they went ahead & issued me a new DVR (should arrive FedEx today) & gave us $10 off our bill for the next 6 months.

After I got off the phone.....the DVR FINSHED resetting. All programming still on DVR & box working perfectly. Now - will this last? Who knows - gonna go ahead & take the new box. My HR20 is well over 2 yrs old.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

On Sunday, I asked my HR21 to record _Carrie Underwood: An All-Star Holiday Special_ (Mon Dec 7 at 7pm CT). It said I had to choose whether to cancel either _Law & Order: SVU_ or _Two and a Half Men_ and _Big Bang Theory_; I chose to cancel _TaaHM_ and _BBT_ because I had them backed up on my HR10. (The HR10 can't get the local NBC affiliate in HD, so I had no backup plan for _L&O_.)

I then visited the Guide to verify that _L&O_ was still going to be recorded, and that _TaaHM_ and _BBT_ would not be.

So imagine my surprise and sense of betrayal when I discovered around 9pm on Monday that _Big Bang Theory_ (but not _Two and a Half Men_!) had been recorded instead of _Law & Order: SVU_.

In summary: The HR21 evidently decided on its own (in spite of my cancellation instruction) to record _BBT_ because its Keyword Autorecord SL had a higher priority than that for _L&O_. But it did not make the same decision in favor of _TaaHM_, whose Keyword Autorecord SL also had a higher priority than that for _L&O_.

[edit] I just now noticed that _Big Bang Theory_ was recorded on MN4 (SD; stretched 4:3) rather than 4-1 (HD). This is very strange, and has hardly ever happened before -- because I have had "Hide SD Duplicates" selected (in System Setup > Display > Preferences > Guide HD Channels) since day one. Looks like yet another Restart is needed.


----------



## cduke4 (Dec 8, 2009)

May as well add what I've done....Had all the similar issues, pic/audio freezing on all recordings, very slow menus, pretty much unusable and unwatchable, live tv was fine on a HR21-700.
Installed E-sata drive and all was ok. My hard drive was NOT making any noise. Did all the diagnostics from directv receiver, all passed. Got around to swapping the internal drive with another drive and all is still fine. Did a full diagnostics on pulled hard drive with WD software, no problems found with drive after installing in computer. Will put the old internal drive in my E-sata enclosure and run it for a few days and see what that does, I suspect that it will work, if it does not, I will re-post that. I do not believe this is a hard drive problem, sure looks like a software problem since this started with the last update. If there was a problem with the removed hard drive it should not work in a computer. There are no marginal hard drives, it either works or not, if there are bad sectors it would be time to replace it, but none are found and no problems are found at all. Why does replacing the hard drive "fix" the problems, I still have no idea. Have 2 other receivers (both HR21-700) that never displayed these problems. 
My theory, the new software finds some sort of problem with the drive, maybe software related, maybe not. It tries to fix itself and can not, and keeps at it, making it unable to do recordings and slows everything down. If DTV put in software to do extra drive tests, that's fine, but at least give us the option of turning it off or on, that would be nice for a lot of "features" that we may or may not want/use. My 2c


----------



## uiucbubs (Dec 10, 2009)

The issue that I'm having is related to sports programs. Specifically, there have been three instances in the past month where I receive a standard feed but not the HD. Each instance has involved a "-" channel (703-1, etc). The DTV logo and music appear on the HD channel. Two of the three were related to Sunday Ticket, the other was tonight (Bulls-Hawks should have been on 666-1). 

I've called each time and the issue has been resolved (they "force-feed" the authorization to my receiver), but is this a common issue here and is there anything I can do to fix this myself? I hate having to go through CS each time this occurs. I have a feeling that I'll be going through this again on Sunday.

I have a HR20-100S


----------



## mikey6719 (Sep 11, 2007)

My HR20-700 now has huge issues with rplaback of recordings. It seems to be just HD programs on CBS and NBC??? Stuttering, no audio holes, freezing, pixelation, it killin me...an never watch a full program of Survivor, The Office etc.....constantly have to use remote to back up, ff, its nuts!!! Anybody else?


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

mikey6719 said:


> My HR20-700 now has huge issues with rplaback of recordings. It seems to be just HD programs on CBS and NBC??? Stuttering, no audio holes, freezing, pixelation, it killin me...an never watch a full program of Survivor, The Office etc.....constantly have to use remote to back up, ff, its nuts!!! Anybody else?


Exact same issues I was having - most think the last software update caused this. Last week, my HR20 started freaking out - resetting/rebooting itself for no apparent reason at all hours of the day. Was told by D* tech support it could have been a bad HDD. Had me reset & even reformat the drive - while that act never actually erased the HDD (all programming was still there - even after more than 1 reformat), the HR20 did suddenly decide to work out of the blue.

OF course, a new HR22 was already in transit to me @ that point. Have since swapped boxes. HR22 works perfectly....so far...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

A week ago today I received a 20-700 that was supposedly never activated. Might be true since the software version was something like (never thought to write it down, my bad) f2f or fxf and the date was 4/14, which I don't think we went thru last April.

Anyhow, I activated it and it worked as if it was new. I will check and see if it was ever activated when I get a chance. In any event, it hadn't seen an NR in a long time. For some reason, it didn't download 368 as I thought it would. The next day I recorded a couple of college games that I had an interest in, can't remember what the first game was, but the second game was the Alabama game. Not one audio or video dropout or pixellation during either game. Sunday I watched a couple games in the afternoon, the Eagles and Vikings, I think it was. Again no dropouts or pixellations. Just perfect recordings.

Monday, I checked the software version thinking 368 must be on it by now, but it wasn't and I forced the download. That night I recorded the football game and got the usual audio and video dropouts and pixellations. 

Somebody wanna tell me it isn't the software causing this?

Rich


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Monday, I checked the software version thinking 368 must be on it by now, but it wasn't and I forced the download. That night I recorded the football game and got the usual audio and video dropouts and pixellations.
> 
> Somebody wanna tell me it isn't the software causing this?
> 
> Rich


I've been close to buying a new HD DVR to replace my HR20 because of these hard drive issues if I couldn't get DTV to replace it for me, but your experience is what I originally feared. I would just have a new receiver with the same old problem. 
John


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> I've been close to buying a new HD DVR to replace my HR20 because of these hard drive issues if I couldn't get DTV to replace it for me, but your experience is what I originally feared. I would just have a new receiver with the same old problem.
> John


This will all get fixed. I'm not having the problems I was. I watch whole or large segments of seasons of shows instead of single episodes. Watching the new _Stargate_ on SyFy this week and each of the episodes either has a lot of glitches or very few, some none. In no discernible pattern. Odd.

Rich


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2008)

I got the 368 update early this morning on my HR21-200. Picture was herky jerky on all channels. RBR and everything came back fine, well accept for one very major thing. I go to Manage Recordings and there is nothing there. WTF? There is nothing under To Do List. Efff me. I have to reprogram all my shows. Dammit. Sux.

Not happy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jet75080 said:


> I have had all the problems listed in this forum with a HR21/100 and spent hours with DTV following their method of trouble shooting to no avail. So I decided to just swap my bedroom unit with the main one in the living room and guess what the problem is in the receiver. I had pauses, chop, pixalitation, etc.. so fustrating.. Only now I have to reprogram all my settings and lose all my recordings when they replace my unit.


People with the ability to swap HRs from one location to another are gonna find out that the HRs are the problem more often than not. This has happened with most NRs. Some HRs usually get "picked off" by the NR. This is normal, not that the person who has the problem wants to hear that, but it's happened so many times that it should be a recognized fact. Don't know why it happens, but "why" doesn't really matter. It happens and all of us should be prepared for it to happen. Backup HRs are the answer. Everybody has been blaming the HDDs and I don't think that's the main problem.

Rich


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Watching Dollhouse locally on my HR23 had constant audio dropout that replay didnt fix. Happened several times through the 2 hour program.


----------



## epi (May 18, 2006)

Over the past couple of weeks, I have started experiencing the video stuttering problems, it occurs at it's worst, multiple times a second on the HR21-700. Even the menu will bounce around during the stutters. A RBR will fix the problem for a limited amount of time. I did all the short and long SMART diagnostics. Every thing checks out. I downloaded the cutting edge release, similar but different problems -- more long freezes and unresponsive to remote. Went back to national release this morning. All the problems are still there.

I also get a frozen picture for 10-15 seconds and then it kicks out of it and will play. 

The video stuttering is so bad that it is unwatchable. I guess I will call D*.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HR20-100 with 0x368 - I have NHL Center Ice and a Keyword search for "AALL HDTV RANGERS" with a category of Sports,Hockey so it will find and record most NY Ranger games automatically. The DVR seems to prefer recording channel 634 (MSGHD), however, because of the stupid dispute with the NHL and Madison Square Garden network, games on MSGHD are blacked out. When the DVR automatically searches for the game on another channel, it takes about 2-3 minutes. The recording indicates that it starts around that time -- however, when I go to play it, it actually starts around 30 minutes into the recording. I have tried going to the actual channel when it is recording live, and I can rewind back to when the recording starts -- about 2-3 minutes into the game, but if I'm not home and I play back the recorded version, I can only start roughly 30 minutes into the recording meaning I am watching the end of the 1st period.

Anyone else experiencing a problem similar to this? This has happened to me quite a few times lately. I've tried resetting the DVR already, and this did not fix the problem.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I also noticed on my HR20-100 for the second time that the DVR decided only one tuner was usable and it was refusing to let me watch TV while it was recording only one program. Entering DoublePlay would just "switch" between the same channel when pressing down. This happened last week and I missed recording a lot of shows because it refused to use the second tuner. I did a reset after that happened and things seemed happy. This time, I stopped the recording and then it allowed me to DoublePlay between two channels and record two things at once. The program it was recording was from a Keyword search (the same one mentioned before "AALL HDTV RANGERS" with a category of Sports,Hockey).

Not very happy with the recent unreliability of my DVR, hope these problems get fixed in the next update!

Just for reference, I have a HR20-100, and I'm using 0x368 which was last updated 10/29/09.


----------



## FredSam (Sep 15, 2007)

Ever since software release 0x312 and now with 0x368 both of my DirecTV DVRs get worse and worse (see below) till I reboot and/or power them off and reboot them. (I have no such problems with my HD Tivo or SD Tivo's which haven't been rebooted for more than a year.)

My HR20/100 lasts a week or two before I get frustrated and have to reboot it, the HR20/700 now only lasts a day or so. I now reboot it every evening.

The symptoms include random pauses during playback (no problems with live material), some pauses small enough that they only cause an audio click, others pausing for minutes at a time (I usually switch to another receiver when this happens so I don't know how long they can last.)

Also when the receiver is getting sluggo it's less and less responsive to the remote: it misses multiple button presses, e.g. when trying to skipping forward at faster rates I find myself going at "speed 1" instead of my favorite "speed 3" for skipping commercials.

I would assume it's a failing disk drive, except that any show that is unwatchable because of clicks, pops, pauses, etc. upon rebooting will play flawlessly.

I can't find any correlation with source channels, local vs. not, old vs. new recordings, etc. Tho I should say that I watch prerecorded HD almost exclusively, so I really don't know how bad SD recordings get...

When a receiver is in sluggo mode I've not seen any problems watching a live show. If I try to skip back or do anything but stay on the live edge it acts just as horrible as any other recording till I skip back to the live edge.

I noticed that the temp of the HR20/700 is 120 F and my HR20/100 is 106 F so I put an big external fan in front of them but tho the temperature of the HR20/700 falls a little, the getting sluggo problem doesn't seem to change.

FWIW:
my HR20/100 records about 80hrs / week and my HR20/700 does only about 25hrs.

I rarely use VOD but am set up for it.

Also FWIW:
When I run a system test from the System Info & Test menu the HR20/700 consistently gives me a "Satellite Disk Alignment Problem ... Diagnostic Code: 43-320" and the HR20/100 gives "Satellite Disk Alignment Problem ... Diagnostic Code: 43-334" but I don't seem to really have a problem: high 80s and 90s for 101, 110, and 119, crap on 99c, all zeros except for a 91, a 72 and an 81 on 99s and zeros + 88, 64, 72, 98, 89, 95, and 28 for 103s and finally mid 80s for 103c


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm starting to hear those "seeking" noises on several of my HRs all of a sudden. And the HDDs are new or nearly new. Not loud enough to be annoying and none of the HRs in the room I read in are doing it. 

Rich


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Just now watching the Green Bay - Pittsburgh football game I realized I was hearing one of those frequent bursts of HD activity and sure enough a few seconds later the video froze for a second with some pixilation and audio dropout. It happened twice in a 5 minute period. The noise isn't loud just noticeable when it lasts for a minute or so. I normally see the video and audio issue when replaying recorded content during those "bursts" but it does affect live viewing as well which makes sense since we're actually watching from a buffer of the HD.

I too have been holding on not wanting to replace my HR 20 but my patience is fading. This is not a major problem but after the length of time this has been ongoing it's a major annoyance. But of course as we all know it's really due to all these "marginal" hard drives out there!!!!!!!
John


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

Twice in the last month or so, when turning my box off (okay standby), if would lockup. The LED ring would spin like it normally does, but it would keep spinning. The only way to get any function back was to press the reset button.

Both times it happened while recording a football game and watching a previously recorded program then attempting to turn things off.

This is with an HR21-200 with an external drive.


----------



## MaximusToo (Dec 22, 2009)

I have seem some similar issues, but not exactly what I am experiencing on this thread. So here goes.

Bought a 'new' HD-DVR - HR22-100 at Best Buy to replace the old SD unit I have in the bedroom. The old SD unit worked on all channels, dual recording, no issues at all. I have a HD-DVR - HR23-700 in the living room which works great as well. Turns out that unit I got last year, is newer than the new unit I just bought, but I digress. In any case, I have working systems in two other locations, so I am reasonably sure the dish is aligned and isn't blocked or anything. I have a multi-switch outdoors which is not buried in the dirt or snow or anything. Like I said, my other two DVRs and the one I am replacing worked before and work now with now issues. 

So, I walk through the whole setup and activation of the 'new' DVR. I have a slimeline-5 dish and the 'new' DVR needs these Broadband adapter bricks in each tuner. The setup goes OK, though the CSR tells me to ignore the errors during the sat test phase - The message said that both tuners had errors in the test and showed some red 'X's instead of green checks on this grid box. Ignoring it seemed odd. But, we went ahead through it, despite my questioning that, and it seems to be working great in HD. It did a system update which took like an hour right after we got it working.

Later, though we discover that several of the channels are getting the 771 error Search for Satellite in 2 (ESPNHD, TNTHD, bunch of others). I call back and switch the cabling around several times - at the back of the receiver, at the wall. Still getting this error - usually in Tuner 2 but not always. The CSA confused me flipping so many things around, so I am not even sure what we tested, but she thinks its the wiring in the house. I am suspicious of that because the old DVR worked fine with the same wiring. In any case, she is dispatching a tech Saturday to have a look. I am thinking it's got to be something on the 'new' DVR or those stupid Broadband bricks. Like I said, my newer HD-DVR - HR23-700 downstairs doesn't have the issue. (Crazy how they won't give you the latest product when you cough up 200 bucks). I would try swapping the two, but my wife likes to actually watch TV, and not have me futzing and cussing. So, I might just wait for the tech because I am pretty sure the wiring is fine because it was working the old unit in there.

Anyway, I'll post back when the tech comes and let folks know what happened. Any suggestions now, other than to ask for the newer DVR to replace this supposed new one I just bought?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

*Folks, this is not a discussion thread.*

I ask you to refrain from posting opinions or complaints unless they are genuine documentable issues that you can provide details for.

This thread will be of no use to DIRECTV if it's one long conversation or if it's nothing but vague complaints.

I am going to clean this thread and ask that you use this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167092 for discussion.


----------



## MaximusToo (Dec 22, 2009)

Turns out the issue described above was not an issue with the DVR/receiver, but rather the multiswitch. It was not the correct one needed for multiple HD units. It's the small one and tThe tech replaced it with a new one, and signals started showing up. Although, now ESPNHD is dropping out/pixelizing periodically on my downstairs TV. Sigh. I think I'll just do the FiOS thing.


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried to download a movie/program via internet, and if so, does programming received via internet also exhibit the stutter problem? I'm curious if it is just affecting just sat feed. I will probably test this myself in the next week.


----------



## drmorley (Sep 2, 2006)

nsolot said:


> Has anyone tried to download a movie/program via internet, and if so, does programming received via internet also exhibit the stutter problem? I'm curious if it is just affecting just sat feed. I will probably test this myself in the next week.


I'm having a huge issue with VOD download (SD & HD) on our HR21-100. Anything I download off VOD suffers from a pretty bad stutter. Audio is fine, but the video is nearly unwatchable as the stutter occurs every 4-6 seconds.

Tech support had me do a reformat which did not fix the issue. My guess is this past software update broke something with the VOD. I've downloaded about ten different shows from different networks and they all experience the same issue.


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

Is your HR21 hardwired, wireless, or using one of those AC outlet extenders?

I'm going to try mine hardwired to my linksys wireless access point. The linksys is hardwired to DSL modem.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

My remote response is very bad. The pause and and exit buttons are give me problems on a regular basis. Tried changed batteries twice and it still sucks.


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

SPACEMAKER said:


> My remote response is very bad. The pause and and exit buttons are give me problems on a regular basis. Tried changed batteries twice and it still sucks.


When it happens try pressing a button on the system panel and see if that is sluggish also. That way you can determine if it's the remote, or the system.

I find the system gets sluggish after a short while, and rebooting (RBR or power cycle) improves things a bit. I reboot about once a day now.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

nsolot said:


> When it happens try pressing a button on the system panel and see if that is sluggish also. That way you can determine if it's the remote, or the system.
> 
> I find the system gets sluggish after a short while, and rebooting (RBR or power cycle) improves things a bit. I reboot about once a day now.


I will try that tonight. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I will try that tonight. Thanks for the tip.


That normally happens only when the CPU is having problems finding space which happens when your Available Recording Capacity is running low. Probably needs defragmentation so you need to delete some recordings.


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

richierich said:


> That normally happens only when the CPU is having problems finding space which happens when your Available Recording Capacity is running low. Probably needs defragmentation so you need to delete some recordings.


If one believe the disk usage stats as reported, that isn't my problem, as I have over 50% available on my 1.5 TB external.


----------



## drmorley (Sep 2, 2006)

nsolot said:


> Is your HR21 hardwired, wireless, or using one of those AC outlet extenders?
> 
> I'm going to try mine hardwired to my linksys wireless access point. The linksys is hardwired to DSL modem.


It's wired. I tried wireless also, but the same thing happens.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

nsolot said:


> Is your HR21 hardwired, wireless, or using one of those AC outlet extenders?


Where do you buy those AC Outlet Extenders?


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

richierich said:


> Where do you buy those AC Outlet Extenders?


You can get them from DirecTV, BestBuy, Amazon and the like. Use search phrase "Powerline"

They are supposed to work like the modem extenders. Two adapters, each goes in an AC outlet and has an RJ45 for Ethernet patch cable.

I'm a little skeptical about using these for the purpose of testing, as it introduces another point where data corruption could possibly occur that might cause the stutter problem.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Items in the History list present a "View Upcoming" menu choice, but it's a red herring: Selecting it produces no results. OTOH, selecting "View Upcoming" after performing a Search for the same show _does _find future showings.

If you believe the "No upcoming showings" result that you get from the History-list item, no doubt you will eventually feel betrayed. (Not an uncommon feeling with the "DVR Plus".)


----------



## FredSam (Sep 15, 2007)

nsolot said:


> Has anyone tried to download a movie/program via internet, and if so, does programming received via internet also exhibit the stutter problem? I'm curious if it is just affecting just sat feed. I will probably test this myself in the next week.


I just got around to testing this: Yep, at least in my case when my system is sluggo, trying to play a downloaded HD program also pauses and blurbles. When I play a downloaded SD program I seem to get more bogus color artifacts and fewer sound glitches (at least for the few programs I tried.)

Hmm, as I sit here I realize that the downloaded HD program I was watching is now no longer skipping... I guess I don't have a definitive answer.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My local news at 10pm ET tonight on channel 4 (in HD, spot-beamed) was mostly blank -- all except for the last 3 minutes.

I could FF and rewind through the whole 35 minutes; normal video and audio began in the 32nd minute. I found it strange that I could _not _go back before the 32nd minute by using Instant Replay; that function viewed the start of normal video and audio as a barrier.

P.S. -- I just found out that the previous hour-long program on channel 4 (_Numb3rs _in HD, spot-beamed) was totally blank as well. Was this an outage on one specific satellite beam? This program was still all blank even after restarting (in order to force-download the latest test release).

Both blank programs occupied the normal amount of disk space (as seen when they're deleted) and both could be searched all the way through using FF and rewind.


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

FredSam said:


> When I play a downloaded SD program I seem to get more bogus color artifacts and fewer sound glitches (at least for the few programs I tried.)
> 
> Hmm, as I sit here I realize that the downloaded HD program I was watching is now no longer skipping... I guess I don't have a definitive answer.


I tried also, and downloaded movie also had poor playback quality. So I'm convinced it's not specific to sat feed.

I really think it's something related to CPU overload. Sometimes the DVR menu system gets sluggish, other times non-responsive for a minute or more. Sometimes it will not even respond to power on/off, but it always clears after a while.

The one thing I find really odd, is that sometimes the menu system gets really slow, but the little frame which displays the live feed appears perfectly normal. IMO, this rules out a HD issue.

I was planning to upgrade another TV in the family room to an HD set with a new HD DVR after the new year... that plan has been put on hold until the first DVR performs better. Waiting for the next software update.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm having the same issues as some here. Stuttering, slow remote responses, some recordings missed, 771 errors, things like NBC HD local and ESPN HD, for some reason just don't record, or I get a 1 hr recording, but nothing appears to be there and the recording immediatly goes to "delete this?" what can we do to correct any of this?


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

tivoboy said:


> or I get a 1 hr recording, but nothing appears to be there and the recording immediatly goes to "delete this?" what can we do to correct any of this?


Try power cycling the DVR. This seems to happen to me on a fairly regular basis, and when I power cycle the DVR, the recording comes back. It's hit or miss of the recording will exhibit the stutter. As best I can tell, the problem is with the recording, so no tweaking will fix it to make smooth playback.


----------



## pc-wiz (Jul 22, 2007)

My problem is I lost power, and when my 700 rebooted D* downloaded a new software version with some video mail enhancement that I'll never use, and when it came up my Seagate SATA was seen no longer. The unit works with the 250 internal, but I've got about 50 hours of programming on the external, which has been working fine for over a year. I guess I can rip out the external and stick it inside, but I was wondering if anyone else had this problem with the latest s'ware "upgrade"


----------



## etteg (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an H21-200 that works fine, I replace that with the HR21-700 and all the receiver gets is standard def stations. The dish is a slimline 5 I only have 1 coax hooked up right now, would it make a difference to have them both hooked up?

Thanks for any help


----------



## scs_dtv (Jan 1, 2007)

After dealing with the annoying video/audio stutters on recorded material for the last three months, I finally decided on a last ditch effort (before switching to FIOS) of replacing my external Thecus array (2 500GB RAID 0) with a WD My DVR 1TB unit. Boy what a difference, the HR20-700 is back to pre 0x0368 performance. It has only been 4 days since I installed it but I can say that the difference is unbelievable with faster remote response and I have not seen one video or audio stutter. The WD My DVR unit is also very quiet and does not seem to generate very much heat. I am a happy customer again...


----------



## nsolot (Nov 25, 2009)

However, in the process you lost all your series programmed and all your recorded programs, right?

I suspect the problem will resurface and is related to how much "stuff" the DVR is trying to track and amount of recordings. When I reduce the number of series and/or delete programs this improve, but only for a while.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## scs_dtv (Jan 1, 2007)

nsolot said:


> However, in the process you lost all your series programmed and all your recorded programs, right?
> 
> I suspect the problem will resurface and is related to how much "stuff" the DVR is trying to track and amount of recordings. When I reduce the number of series and/or delete programs this improve, but only for a while.
> 
> Please keep us updated.


Correct, I thought of that as well and will report back with any issues.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scs_dtv said:


> Correct, I thought of that as well and will report back with any issues.


When the DLB NR took out two of my eSATAs, I replaced them and they have been fine since. I wouldn't worry about your new one going bad. Until the next NR, anyway. But that's really a rarity. Most NRs have little adverse effect on eSATAs.

Rich


----------

